# Best Self Help Books for Women



## thejjones (Apr 9, 2014)

Ladies, I'd like some suggestions on some good self-help books geared toward women.

I'm specifically looking for books that discuss bad self-image, depression, and healing from past sexual/physical abuse.

Any suggestions?

I'm also an atheist and prefer not to read books about how God and prayer can help me. I respect other people's beliefs, but it's just not my cup of tea.

Thanks!


----------

